# Pacing betta?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

My male betta Lucian swims back and forth back and forth the front of his tank all the time. He did it a little before in this tank, then i moved him to the divided 29 where he was never active. He is back in his 5 gallon tank he share with 3 ADF. Anyone know why he does this?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Some of mine do that too. I think they're just following their reflection.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm okay, he like swims really fast, coasts, then turns around and kinda rubs the gravel, but there is not sign of like rubbing off scales or infection..


----------

